# Connection Applet Servlet ohne Socket bzw RMI



## Paule (20. Feb 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte von einem Applet aus eine http-Verbindung zu einem Servlet (nicht auf dem gleichen Rechner) herstellen ... so weit so gut. Nun soll dieses Servlet Daten (in diesem Fall ein double-Array) an das Applet zurücksenden. Genau hier ist jetzt das Problem. Über eine Socketverbindung oder auch mit Hilfe von RMI ist das kein Problem. Das habe ich auch schon programmiert, nur ist die RMI Lösung (ich habe es mit Axis versucht) etwas langsam und bei der Socketverbindung gibt's Probleme mit der Firewall.
Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, um Daten an das Applet zurück zu senden? Idealerweise sollte dies über http erfolgen. Ich hab schon etwas gegoogelt, allerdings wird fast immer die Socket-Lösung vorgeschlagen.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mit etwas weiterhelfen. Vielen Dank schon einmal.

MfG!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Feb 2007)

Forsche doch erst mal nach den Ursachen für die hohe Dauer der Übertragungszeit, bevor du, vielleicht etwas zu vorschnell, nach Alternativen suchst. Wie lange dauert die Übertragung überhaupt?
Ich hab mal vor einiger Zeit ein Applet programmiert, welches sich über RMI mit einer Access-Datenbank auf einem anderen Rechner im Netzwerk verbindet und dort Abfragen macht. Die Ergebnisse kommen da quasi per Knopfdruck...


----------



## Paule (20. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

ja sicher, die Übertragung ist auch relativ schnell. Nur ist es bei mir so, dass etwa 30 Clients (also Applets) jeweils mit einer Frequenz von 20 Hz auf das Servlet (bei RMI AxisService) zugreifen können sollen. Leider hat dies schon mit 6 Clients nicht geklappt. Ich habe vermutet, dass dies evtl an dem ganzen SOAP Kram liegt, also die Umwandlungen in XML und wieder zurück. Stimmt schon, mehr als eine Vermutung ist es nicht  :lol:  deshalb wollte ich das mal nur über http versuchen, um zu sehen ob es da schneller läuft.
Hinter dem Servlet läuft noch ein CORBAServer, von dem die double-Werte generiert werden, dass Servlet dient also als eine Art Proxy. Wenn ich direkt vom Applet aus auf den CORBAServer zugreife (in diesem Fall localhost) dann habe ich Frequenzwerte von bis zu 320 Hz erreicht. Daher bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass das Servlet bzw der AxisService der Flaschenhals ist.


----------

